# VMWare vsphere ESXi Plugin?



## Simone-Alicia (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mal ne bescheidene Frage.
Gibt es ein Plugin für ISPC um um einen vSphere (ESXi) Hypervisor zu steuern?

Liebe Grüße
Simone


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2016)

Schau mal hier, weiß aber nicht ob es für ESXi geht:

http://git.csti.ch/ispconfig-modules/hosted-vps

Ansonsten gibt es eine Extension für Proxmox:

https://git.ispconfig.org/EXT/proxmox


----------



## Simone-Alicia (19. Mai 2016)

Danke Till,
ich werd´s mir mal anschauen. so wie es aussieht gibt es wohl keine install-instrutions


----------

